# How Do I Get In Shape After 3 Yrs Out of The Saddle?



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

So today I FINALLY got up the guts to ask my boss if I could ride her daughter's mare. I work at a boarding facility and she's one of the horses I feed every day. I've just completely fallen in love with her.  My boss and I talked it over this morning, and she gave me full permission to start riding this weekend!!! :lol: However, college has taken up my entire schedule for the last 3 years and I haven't been on a horse once since high school. I am someone that ALWAYS gets sore after riding, even when I was back in my prime and riding two days a week. So this is gonna be brutal on my legs.....:-( Are there any stretches or something to start toning my muscles again and make this a little less painful?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Squats 

Other than that, just getting back into it and living through the pain lol


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Squats, lunges, maybe do some lunges by putting your foot up a few steps higher. I found the biggest reminder for me being out of shape was getting on the horse and doing big steps/lunges on stairs helps. 

And stretches. I like to sit on the floor with my legs out stretched in a V and alternate stretching towards each foot and the middle. Toe raises on stairs to stretch your calves and make sure you stretch the front of your thigh too.

Have fun! I remember how excited I was when I got to start riding again. Darn school taking all horse time eh?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Saddle time, ibuprofen before the ride, and a hot bath with Epsom Salt afterward. That's what I did after a few years "vacation" from riding. I also sat in my saddle in the family room while watching TV.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Pain killer, stretches, lunges, and a bath. Got it! It's going to be worth it for sure. At least the mare is out of shape too, we'll both be huffing and puffing the first couple of times.  Maybe I can pay my boyfriend to give me piggyback rides too so I don't have to walk around campus, that'd be nice lol.


----------



## TheEquestrianAthleteCoach (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Ali M

Great post. It would be a great start to work on your cardiovascular fitness with some low impact interval training. Use the rowing machine or stationary bike , work for 20 seconds and then rest for 10s and repeat this 8 times. This will help you to develop the lungs you need. 

You should also be addressing your posterior chain. Lower back, glutes, hamstrings and calves. Start with the floor based exercises such hip bridges, hip ups and planks. 

I hope this helps

Matthttp://riderfitness.co.uk


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> I also sat in my saddle in the family room while watching TV.


Hahaha that is awesome, I remember I did that when I was about 9 and had a saddle but no pony to put it on, so I would put it on the footboard of my bed and pretend I was riding.


-I have this stuff called Anti-flamme, its great for sore muscles and it smells like peppermint candy canes!
If you know of any good muscle creams/antiflammes, put some on before you ride, in the places you know you'll be sore, say the night before and morning of your ride, then put it on again afterwards aswell.
-I find that helps for me in any sport I play, and even helps for the strain of the stupidly heavy school bags.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have been doing 3 days of cardio, 2 days of weight lifting, lunges, squats, etc and yoga off and on. 
I just picked up a DVD called Yoga for Equestrians, I will review it after watching/doing the routines.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Well I rode on Sunday, and am just now getting the use of my legs back. I have painkiller and took a hot bath on Mon night, but still ended up being SUPER sore. Maybe I should do the bath the night of, before it starts hurting? I did do lots of lunges though as I completed the barn chores, the horses looked at me like, "what the heck? Just give us our grain" hahaha. At least the worst part is over!


----------

